# Wimbeldon 2006



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well the start of Wimbledon tennis today, no surprise that the first day is rained off







So which round do we reckon Henman and Murray will be leaving the tournament.









Anyway who cares when there's the women's side to watch Bring on Sharapova


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I dare say Henman and Murray will lose their "rubbers" as "Johnny" come off lately's!!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

OOoohh'er missus


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bloody Wimbledon







I wish Wimbledon was every 4 years and the World Cup every June


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Any nice lycra-clad arses this year







?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Any nice lycra-clad arses this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the World Cup?







How Ronaldo gets his arse in those shorts I'll never know, no wonder the guy can't run, those shorts are critical breaking point.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nicole Vaidisova is worth looking at


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Mauresmo always fascinates me - great figure but could open beer cans with her chin


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

Mauresmo bats for the other side and is as butch as they come...

Vaidisova could take over Kournikova's crown as being 'pretty, but not very good at tennis'...

Sharapova's still attractive and a decent player, the rest are 'predatory locker-room lesbians' © one ex women's professional...

Timid Tim's out...

And we can't possibly support Andy 'Anyone but England' Murray...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If Murray is like that then I hope Connery is there to see him stuffed out of the tournament. These English hating Scots are an embittered species.

We're all supposed to be British for Gawd's sake!!!!!









A great moment in Braveheart was when Patrick McGoohan as King Edward 1 (Longshanks) remarked.............."The trouble with Scotland is that it's full of bloody Scots!!"


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

It was a stupid remark to make as he was bound to get a lot of stick for it. Lets be honest, he can support whoever he wants but not too sensible to be so open(assuming he did say that). You can guess he might be a bit naieve. Doesn't excuse the abuse he has been getting on his blog which has targetted his mother and even the Dunblane massacre(how sick are some people). Probably the same morons that gave death threats to that referee who disallowed a goal for England in the last European Championships.

I'm Scots and would be happy for England if they won the World Cup but cannot watch any of the games with the volume on as Motson and the one on ITV get right up my nose with their patronising comments and cliches.

Think the press also has a lot to do with this cross border rubbish at the moment as it stirs up bad feeling and is therefore good copy.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lot of nice girls







..... but other than that a real bore ...... and Andy Murray ...... what a pain in the arse he is ..... has the temperament of an Argentinian footballer given the amount of time he rolls around on the floor with "injuries"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just thought you might like to see this picture of the lovely Maria from today's Sunday Times "Driving" supplement. I started reading as cars are something of a pre-occupation for me at the moment; but then I turned to this page and lost all interest









*Sharapova with her chauffeured Range Rover Sport.*

The car she really wants is an Aston Martin Vanquish


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great match going on at the monent with Daniela Hantuchova playing Justine Henin-Hardenne


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

There was that much sweat coming off Roddick that it looked like he'd had a "ruby" murray.

There were beads of sweat actually dripping off the peak of his cap!!!!









Looked to me that Murray had Roddick well vindaloo'd!!!







................impressive!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh well that's Murray gone for another year, looks like it's back to the Womens again


----------

